# Rotisserie Tips



## beerdaddy (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Guys n Gals,

I am currently obsessed (Wife is starting to get concerned) with rotisserie over charcoal at the moment. I have done a dozen or so cooks with chickens, game hens, pork shoulders, and a lamb  roast over the last month. Each time I try something new such as making foil wrappers with the charcoal to create an even and long burning cook. So far, everything has come out really good. The biggest challenge is monitoring the temp.

Anyways, I am sure some of you have some great tips for rotisserie grilling and temp control and I would love to hear them!

-BeerDaddy













2C1623FC-E340-4B62-B89C-E4FAB42458BE_zpslnpikwh5.j



__ beerdaddy
__ Apr 12, 2016


















D3E42F91-A103-4B11-A576-3A8CE4C0CDE1_zps6lrplssn.j



__ beerdaddy
__ Apr 12, 2016


----------



## jp61 (Apr 12, 2016)

to SMF!

It sounds like you know more about it than I do.

I've only done whole chickens on the charcoal rotisserie and love the results.

Looking forward to your posts..... I'm always willing to learn.


----------



## bena (Apr 12, 2016)

Get a wireless dual probe temperature system and attach one probe / transmitter to the rotisserie rod (on the exterior 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)



or



It works - either that have a estimate of time needed and bust out the instant read thermo's until you reach your internal temp.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## beerdaddy (Apr 12, 2016)

That is a great idea!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing your rotisserie in action!

Al


----------

